# Shelving



## Raincheck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to create/build some shelving for, living room into ("library") 










The total length is 10 meter/33 feet and the height varies 3 meter/10 feet to 2.5 meter/8 feet.










The thickness of the shelving 4 cm/1.56 inch or more.

Material not chosen yet.

I would like to ask for your advice how to approach this.

Regards,
Rick.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I would think the first question would be...are you going to stain or paint...to determine the type of wood. The depth of the shelves would determine if you can use 1 x or rip plywood to width. The distance between stiles will determine the thickness of the shelves or you could use face frame for strength. I would stay less than 48" shelf length between stiles with 3/4" lumber and face frame it with 1 x 2 to give the apearence of a thicker shelf...cheaper too. I would also take into consideration the weight of the items being displayed on the shelves.








Just My Opinion


----------



## Raincheck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

Thanks for your reply, face framing seems to be the best way in my case.
I would like to keep a wood texture and stain it. The shelving will/have to carry mostly books and records (vinyl) so it will be a heavy load.

The frame facing can be done with a more let’s say expensive type of wood.
Need to find out if it’s possible to use one length for the stiles face frame and what
kind of joint to use.

Going back to the 3D drawing board and see if I can calculate the weight that a shelf must be able to carry.

Any way you gave me a good idea.

Ps. English isn’t my native language apologies up-front for any..?


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I have a lot of shelves in my office at home and in another room. All made out of 3/4" plywood ripped to size. I put 1x2 pine face frame on the stiles but not on the shelves. I used a round over bit on the shelf boards. But I painted them and filled any voids in with bondo.

On the cabinets I made. I made the box out of oak veneer plywood sheets. I used solid oak 1x3's for face frame to cover the end grains and stained them.

Oak is my favorite wood to build with. Only because I like the beauty of the grain after it is stained.

I don't think I would go much past 36" without a support board under the shelves to support the weight your talking.


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

wow thats a really neat idea!!


----------

